# RM Slayer oder Element?!



## Dome_2001 (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne vom Rocky Mountain noch ein Fully holen wollen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob die RM Fullys überhaupt für meine Gewichtsklasse ausgelegt sind. Momentan wiege ich 100kg (Im Sommer meist 95kg) und ich weis nicht genau ob ein Slayer bzw ein Element mein Gewicht überhaupt standhalten würde. Ich fahre überwiegen längere Touren mit Freeride/Dwonhill einlagen (Oft ohne Rücksicht auf das Material). Gehe hin und wieder auch in den Bikepark. Drops usw. meide ich aber trotzdem.

Ich bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich mir nun eine RM Slayer Modell 2006 oder 2005 oder mir ein Elemtent holen soll. Was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit? Mein Oldi das RM Edge hat letztes Jahr leider einen Rahmenbruch erlitten. Aber das lag an meiner blöden Landung..... 

Über Tipps und Ratschläge wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne vom Rocky Mountain noch ein Fully holen wollen. Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob die RM Fullys überhaupt für meine Gewichtsklasse ausgelegt sind. Momentan wiege ich 100kg (Im Sommer meist 95kg) und ich weis nicht genau ob ein Slayer bzw ein Element mein Gewicht überhaupt standhalten würde. Ich fahre überwiegen längere Touren mit Freeride/Dwonhill einlagen (Oft ohne Rücksicht auf das Material). Gehe hin und wieder auch in den Bikepark. Drops usw. meide ich aber trotzdem.
> 
> ...




Also es besteht schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen dem Slayer und dem Element. Die Gemeinsamkeiten beschränken sich auf das Wort Fully und den Rocky Mountain Schriftzug! 
Jahrgang 2006 hat das Slayer 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten - das Element jeweils 80mm! Also definitiv keine wirklich vergleichbaren Bikes!

Auch das Slayer von 2005 ist nur noch sehr schwer mit dem 2006er vergleichbar - 2005 hatte das Slayer meines Wissens 130mm Federweg vorne, 125mm hinten. Das neue Slayer ist definitiv ein schwereres Bike mit etwas verändertem Einsatzgebiet geworden.

Wenn du von Freeridetouren mit Downhilleinlagen sprichst, auch in den Bikepark gehen wills, würde ich definitiv zum Switch greifen. Alles andere wäre sicher unpassend, vor allem das Element, ich glaube, dass einige Rocky Mountain Liebhaber Heulkrämpfe bekommen wenn sie von nem Element im Bikepark hören würden....

Also, wie gesagt, meine Empfehlung ist das Switch. Vielleicht ein 2005er Modell wäre da genau das Richtige.

Weiter Informationen gibts bestimmt noch von den Experten, aber auch z. B. hier:

http://www.bikes.com/


FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einoesiinhh (18. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Jahrgang 2006 hat das Slayer 150mm Federweg vorne und hinten - das Element jeweils 80mm! FLO


Hi, diese Aussage trifft nur für das Element Team Scandium zu . Alle anderen Elements haben auch 2006 100mm Federweg...
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Xexano (18. Januar 2006)

Bei der Aussage von Dome würde ich auch MINDESTENS auf nen Slayer zugreifen, Switch wäre natürlich besser.  
Wenn Dome jedoch gerne auch mal brutal zugehen will und wirklich sehr sehr sicher mit dem Material sein will, sollte er nen RMX nehmen. Dann sind da aber wenig Touren drin  
Es gibt nunmal keine perfekte Allroundwaffe. Nur Lösungen... 

Bei einem Element gibt es sehr schnell einen Rahmenbruch (garantiert, da kann Rocky noch so gut schweissen)


----------



## Catsoft (18. Januar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich schließe mich meinen Vorrednern an: Slayer 2006!

Robert


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. Januar 2006)

Okay, nachdem ich wirklich mehr Tour und Freeride fahre werde ich mich für das Slayer 2006 oder 2005 entscheiden. 

Wo liegt hier der große Unterschied zwischen dem 2005 und 2006 Modell? 

Das ds Element die Belastungen im Bikepark nicht aushält war mir fast klar. Das RMX finde ich halt für Touren nicht sonderlich praktisch. Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Sawa (18. Januar 2006)

Da hilft wohl am besten der Besuch beim RM Händler...

oder/und   www.bikeaction.de  und den kostenlosen Katalog bestellen...den auch ein paar nette Zeitgenossen als "seltenes" Teil bei ebay an den radfreund bringen...


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2006)

einoesiinhh schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, diese Aussage trifft nur für das Element Team Scandium zu . Alle anderen Elements haben auch 2006 100mm Federweg...
> Gruß
> Thomas




Da hast du Recht - liegt wohl daran, dass ich am Samstag eben jenes Tsc bestaunen durfte......

Gruß

FLO


----------



## numinisflo (18. Januar 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, nachdem ich wirklich mehr Tour und Freeride fahre werde ich mich für das Slayer 2006 oder 2005 entscheiden.
> 
> Wo liegt hier der große Unterschied zwischen dem 2005 und 2006 Modell?
> 
> Das ds Element die Belastungen im Bikepark nicht aushält war mir fast klar. Das RMX finde ich halt für Touren nicht sonderlich praktisch. Oder täusche ich mich?




Wenn man die Rocky Mountain Bikes wie bei nem Zahlenstrahl aufreihen würde, käme man zu diesem Ergebnis:

   Element  >>>  Slayer  >>>  Switch  >>>  Rmx

Unterschiede der Slayer Modelle von 2005 und 2006:

2005: Federweg vorne zwischen 120mm u. 130mm - hinten 125mm.
        Rahmengewicht 2,90kg in 18".

2006: Federweg vorne bis 160mm - hinten 152mm (ich weiß nicht, ob das Slayer 30 weniger fw hinter besitzt). Rahmengewicht 3,2kg in 18".

Das Rmx ist mit absoluter Sicherheit nichts, wenn du auch wert auf Tourentauglichkeit legst. 

Trotzdem nochmal mein Tipp: Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Switch von 2005 das ideale Bike für dich (zumindest nach deiner Beschreibung deines Fahrstils).

Gruß

FLO


----------



## s.d (18. Januar 2006)

Zu deinem Körpergewicht kann ich sagen dass es von RM aus keine Gewichtsbeschränkung gibt auch nicht bei Scandium Modellen aber das Element kommt wohl für dich auf keinen Fall in Frage. Mach am besten mal ne Probefahrt bei deinem Händler oder nem RM Testcenter wo die sind steht bei Bikeaction


----------



## numinisflo (19. Januar 2006)

s.d schrieb:
			
		

> Zu deinem Körpergewicht kann ich sagen dass es von RM aus keine Gewichtsbeschränkung gibt auch nicht bei Scandium Modellen aber das Element kommt wohl für dich auf keinen Fall in Frage. Mach am besten mal ne Probefahrt bei deinem Händler oder nem RM Testcenter wo die sind steht bei Bikeaction




Das mit der Probefahrt ist mit Sicherheit unumgänglich und sollte man vor dem Kauf wirklich machen. 

Hierzu meine ausdrückliche Empfehlung:

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/

Das ist definitiv der Beste Bikeladen den ich kenne. Super Service, 1a Beratung und wirklich nett. Ganz nebenbei auch eines der wenigen Rocky Mountain Testcenter in diesem unseren Land.

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (19. Januar 2006)

Ich möchte mich bei euch recht herzlich bedanken. 

Ich werde dann zum meinem Radhändler meines Vertrauens gehen (Ist bereits Frank Kimmerle aus Gärtringen  ) und mich mal beraten lassen bzw. eine Testfahrt mit dem Slayer machen. 

Wollte nur mal Grundsätzlich bescheid wissen.


----------



## numinisflo (20. Januar 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte mich bei euch recht herzlich bedanken.
> 
> Ich werde dann zum meinem Radhändler meines Vertrauens gehen (Ist bereits Frank Kimmerle aus Gärtringen  ) und mich mal beraten lassen bzw. eine Testfahrt mit dem Slayer machen.
> 
> Wollte nur mal Grundsätzlich bescheid wissen.




Nichts zu danken - bin das Slayer vom Frank auch schon gefahren, mit der wunderschönen Pace Factory Fork (wenn ich genug Geld hätte, würde ich mir das Teil als Kunstobjekt in die Wohnung stellen!), Hope M4 und vielen schönen, anderen Parts. >>>Sehr geiles Bike, viel Spaß beim testen und kaufen!

FLO


----------



## juergets (24. Januar 2006)

numinisflo schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts zu danken - bin das Slayer vom Frank auch schon gefahren, mit der wunderschönen Pace Factory Fork (wenn ich genug Geld hätte, würde ich mir das Teil als Kunstobjekt in die Wohnung stellen!), Hope M4 und vielen schönen, anderen Parts. >>>Sehr geiles Bike, viel Spaß beim testen und kaufen!
> 
> FLO


Hallo Flo
Wie fährt sich die Pace am Slayer? Ich möchte nämlich meine Psylo SL, die ich aus meinem alten Bike mitgenommen habe, ersetzen und die Pace steht neben der Fox Talas zur Auswahl.
Danke für Deine Eindrücke
Jürg


----------



## fritzn (24. Januar 2006)

Hallo Dome 2001,

neben deinen Anforderungen an die Art der Bauweise (Leichtbau vs. besondere Stabilität) ist das neue Slayer sicherlich auch in der Geometrie ein völlig anderes Kaliber als das Element.

Die Höhe/Länge des bereitgestellten Federwegs lässt schon einige Schlüsse ziehen, entscheidend ist aber hier auch die Umsetzung und die Auswirkungen.
Hab heute auf der Autobahn ein bisschen sinniert, wie man das Fahrgefühl beschreiben könnte und kam irgendwie auf diesen Vergleich:

Anhand einer mittleren Stufe erklärt:

Stell dir vor, Du wärst das Element. Begib Dich in eine Liegestütz-Position auf Dein Bett, so, dass Deine Hände an der Kante sind, und Du hinunterschaust. Stell Dir jetzt vor, Du sollst hinunterspringen und wieder im Liegestütz landen.
Dein Gefühl wird in etwa sein, hmm, das ist ganz schön hoch, muss ich aber weit springen, und viel einfedern kann ich nicht, also sachte.
Vorteil: Du bleibst unheimlich aerodynamisch und schnell. Das Element ist nunmal ein Race-Bike. Mehr als 40 cm Drops (ins Flat) mach ich damit nicht gerne bis gar nicht. Flachköpper eben. Es schluckt alle Stufen.

Stell Dir vor Du wärst das Slayer (2006, oder auch Switch,.. hab noch keins gefahren ist nur eine Idee). Deine Position ist wesentlich aufrechter, entweder im Katzenbuckel auf allen vieren oder gleich eher in der Hocke, Knie vor dem Körper. Das müssten mal die Slayer/Switch-Fahrer erklären. Und stell Dir nun vor, von der Bettkante zu springen.
Dein Gefühl wird sein: easy. Du hast genug Reserven, bist in günstiger Position, alles abfedern und kontrollieren zu können. Auch wirst Du Dir durch aus vorstellen können, so vom Stuhl oder eventuell auch Tisch springen zu können. Im Liegestütz eine eher unangenehme Vorstellung.


Das heisst jetzt NICHT, dass man nicht mit dem Element auch härter fahren könnte. Hier kommt dann die Hangneigung ins Spiel. Es ist nur eine Beschreibung, wie sich etwa die Nehmerqualitäten anfühlen. Wer ne harte Sau ist, kann auch vom Tisch in den Liegestütz landen oder aus der Hocke vom Balkon springen. Ob das lange gut geht, ne andere.

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben. Und hoffe, dass das jetzt nicht völliger Bullshit war


----------



## numinisflo (24. Januar 2006)

juergets schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Flo
> Wie fährt sich die Pace am Slayer? Ich möchte nämlich meine Psylo SL, die ich aus meinem alten Bike mitgenommen habe, ersetzen und die Pace steht neben der Fox Talas zur Auswahl.
> Danke für Deine Eindrücke
> Jürg




Hi Jürg,

ich war von der Pace Gabel recht beeindruckt, spricht sehr sensibel an und ist natürlich federleicht. Die Gabel war allerdings auch recht "weich" eingestellt, habe nicht groß am Setup rumgespielt, da ich Franks Bike nur kurz getestet habe und auch einfach nur mal Slayer fahren wollte. Selbst fahre ich an meinem Switch die Marzocchi Z1, welche ich meist mit deutlich härterer Zugstufeneinstellung fahre.

Das war das Model mit 150mm Federweg (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht die RC41?) in der Factory Special Edition. Optisch natürlich ein Leckerbissen, sehr edel verarbeitet und die Farbe einfach nur ein Traum! Wie gesagt, wenn ich könnte würde ich mir diese Gabel ins Wohnzimmer stellen

Gruß

FLO


----------



## juergets (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo Flo
Danke für die rasche Antwort! Jetzt bin ich noch unsicherer. Ich meinte nämlich, dass das 05er Slayer nur für Gabeln mit 130 mm Federweg zugelassen ist.
Gruss Jürg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (25. Januar 2006)

juergets schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Flo
> Danke für die rasche Antwort! Jetzt bin ich noch unsicherer. Ich meinte nämlich, dass das 05er Slayer nur für Gabeln mit 130 mm Federweg zugelassen ist.
> Gruss Jürg



Hi Jürg

Das ist glaube ich auch so wie du sagst - allerdings bin ich das neue Slayer, Jahrgang 2006 testgefahren. Habe ich vielleicht vergessen zu schreiben, sorry. 

Gruß

FLO


----------



## juergets (25. Januar 2006)

Hallo Flo
Jetzt ist alles klar. Danke
Jürg


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

gestern habe ich es getan. Habe gestern bei Frank mir ein Slayer 50 2006 bestellt. Echt, Brettgeiles Teil. Ich konnte einfach nicht anderst!!! Nächste Woche kann ich es abholen. Juhu.

Jetzt muss es nur ganz ganz schnell wieder etwas wärmer werden !!!


----------



## Sawa (27. Januar 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gestern habe ich es getan. Habe gestern bei Frank mir ein Slayer 50 2006 bestellt. Echt, Brettgeiles Teil. Ich konnte einfach nicht anderst!!! Nächste Woche kann ich es abholen. Juhu.
> 
> Jetzt muss es nur ganz ganz schnell wieder etwas wärmer werden !!!




FAHRBERICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kundenaufbau oder wie von RM komplett???


----------



## numinisflo (27. Januar 2006)

Dome_2001 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> gestern habe ich es getan. Habe gestern bei Frank mir ein Slayer 50 2006 bestellt. Echt, Brettgeiles Teil. Ich konnte einfach nicht anderst!!! Nächste Woche kann ich es abholen. Juhu.
> 
> Jetzt muss es nur ganz ganz schnell wieder etwas wärmer werden !!!




HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!! GUTE WAHL!!!!

Ich schließe mich in meinem Interesse nach deinem gewählten Aufbau meinem Vorredner Sawa an. Bin schon gespannt!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Dome_2001 (27. Januar 2006)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> FAHRBERICHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Kundenaufbau oder wie von RM komplett???




Hallo,

habe mir das RM Slayer 50 als Komplettbike mit kleinen Mods bestellt. Hat aber echt schon relativ gute Teile dran. Für Mehr hat momentan die Kohle nicht gereicht :-(

Aber nächste Woche hole ich es. Werde dann mal einen kleinen bericht abgeben.


----------



## s.d (28. Januar 2006)

Glückwunsch bin schon auf deinen Fahrbericht gespannt


----------



## santa_cross (28. Januar 2006)

hallo rockyspezialisten . mal ne frage . hat das 2006er element mehr slooping als das 2005er ?


----------



## Frankki (29. Januar 2006)

Hi

Der Rocky Element Rahmen ist 2005 und 2006 gleich!

Love the Ride

Frank


----------



## santa_cross (29. Januar 2006)

ahh danke - ich dachte nur weil das blaue west point in dem anderen thread so aussieht als wäre es mehr gesloopt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (21. März 2006)

beim 2006er sind die hinteren Streben aus Carbon.


----------

